# Code about contrasting colors on stairs or no repeating patterns



## ckc189 (Apr 29, 2019)

I know its not safe but I cant find a code that talks contrasting colors on stairs, specifically anything about a "disappearing" stair because of the striping on carpet running onto the stairs. Does anyone know of one?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## RLGA (Apr 29, 2019)

ANSI A117.1-2009, Section 504.5.1. ANSI A117.1 is referenced by IBC Section 1102.1.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 30, 2019)

*Nothing about a "disappearing" stair 

Florida Building Code 1029.13.2.3 Tread contrasting marking stripe*

A contrasting marking stripe shall be provided on each tread at the nosing or leading edge such that the location of each tread is readily apparent when viewed in descent. Such stripe shall be not less than 1 inch (25 mm), and not more than 2 inches (51 mm), wide.

*Exception:* The contrasting marking stripe is permitted to be omitted where tread surfaces are such that the location of each tread is readily apparent when viewed in descent.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 30, 2019)

Excellent and valuable question and responses.
Interesting to note no difference between interior and exterior stairs.
Unfortunately this requirement does not apply to Single Family Residences.


----------

